

A yurt with a brain - bdfh42
http://gilesbowkett.blogspot.com/2008/07/yurt-with-brain.html

======
stcredzero
$5000 for a yurt? Build your own in two hours with $250 of materials from Home
Depot. (Plus, it'll have that angular high-tech look!)

<http://hexayurt.com/>

------
nazgulnarsil
forget the bayesian probability, I'd be happy with a house that was just
linked to my iphone.

